# Pathfinder Evil Game Group 1 OOC/closed



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a recruiting thread for a Pathfinder Game for low-mid level Evil PCs, you'll start in a largeish city near a swamp and some woods, there will be a group of good guys coming after you at some point in the story.

Walking Dad and Scott Dewar are already here, any other players are welcome!

Character Creation: Level 8, evil PCs with a 25 point buy, for now.



Group 1 Players:

Kaodi
[OMENRPG]Ben
WarlockLord


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2011)

Hmmm...

Very tempting. What binds the evil group together though? What keeps us off each other's throats?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2011)

yup, I am indeed here!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 18, 2011)

Shayuri:

I think it would be that they are all being hunted by the good guys and decided to work together, but if you want to work out something else as a group that would work too, probably.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2011)

I think that'd be wise, to avoid an "I don't have to run faster than the bear, I just have to run faster than you," situation. 

Put another way, why are the good guys after us? Not just because we're evil, surely. We must have done something. So perhaps we all serve the same master who ordered us to do it? Or maybe we needed each other to pull off this evil deed, which may or may not have worked out so well...and in any event now has the White Hats barrelling down on us.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2011)

I am in, if you will have me.

If you want a really cohesive party, there are at least two ways I can think of: family and religious fraternity. Theoretically you could add philosophical devotion to an ideal to that, but that is a very minute fraction of groups that would really be interested in that sort of game. Curses also work, I suppose: if everyone has a curse laid on them so that if they abandon the others, they are doomed.

Religious fraternity is probably the easiest to run with, because if somone is gets offed there is an indefinite number of folks in the world with which they can be replaced.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm glad to have you, Kaodi!

Maybe you all stole something from him that he wants back, or you killed someone and he wants revenge and you guys decided to find safety in numbers, however, this is probably something to work out in character background and such.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd be interested to play in this too. Are we going to be interpreting evil in the classic D&D way, that is an intangible (or magically tangible) force that can corrupt and contort people and the world? Like the dark side? Or, are we going to be interpreting evil as simply a difference in ideals or a lack of common societal morals? 

For example, a group that believes murder isn't wrong, and that theft and torture are plausible ways to accomplish what they want, but still have very strong bonds and fraternity toward each other, is a very different game that a group of super villains who revel in "evil" (or are corrupted by it.)

I can think of The League of Shadows from the new Dark Knight Batman series as a perfect example of an evil organization (from the perspective of the good guys, i.e. Batman) but they believe what they are doing helps the greater good of the world. Similar to the Assassins in Assassin's Creed.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 18, 2011)

it would be up to you guys as the players, I'm fine with it either way.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

Alright. Well I think the more "gray" interpretive form of evil is more complex and interesting to play as characters, but incorruptibly evil could be fun as well. What were you thinking [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION] when you said "evil campaign?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2011)

What are the perameters of character creation then?

In any case, if we go the religious route, the villains could be a cult of Geryon, as they are hiding in a swamp. Or, if we take the " killed someone " route, it could be a cult of Zyphus, and our crime would have been arranging the death of someone important...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2011)

Some kind of secret society with a credo that they'll do anything to uphold...and 'ends justifies the means' type group seems like it would satisfy our needs. Could be quasi-religious, or maybe there's a religious subset of the group.

Gandalf, what level are we talking about starting at? As far as dreaming up concepts, it's useful to know if we have any levels available to spend on ECL's or not....


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 18, 2011)

[OMENRPG]ben: I was thinking to give an opportunity for player to play the bad guy if they wanted, as it can be fun once in a while, this is easier with black and white evil but gray area can be fun too, it's up to you guys what you guys want to play.

Shayuri: I was thinking high end of low level, as in 5, but we can go lower or higher if you guys want.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay Gandalf, that makes sense. Just my personal taste I suppose.

Level 5 sounds good, definitely high enough to be reasonably strong without having world-shaping powers yet. 

I think everyone involved should answer the question of: what kind of evil do we want to play? Religious zealotry? For the greater good, ends justify the means? We are just trying to survive and are exiles from normal society? We should determine the "type" of evil first, and then we can winnow it down to the flavor of the group we want to play.

I'm sure we'll get some more players interested in this, as the thread has only been up for a little while. But, us first posters should try to steer the game in the direction we want.

Personally, I vote for "ends justify the means" gray area. My second choice would be religious/philosophical dedication.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2011)

We don't all have to be the same kind of evil either, as long as we can cooperate. The trick is that the focus of cooperation has to be something long term, or we'll fall apart once our group objective is met (or irredeemably failed).

Level 5 seems fine. Gives us some toys, or the chance to take on small level adjustments without overwhelming pain.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2011)

I am not sure I want something as potentially complicated as " We are really just good guys without qualms. " I am more " I guess you could say we are bad guys. I mean, we steal, murder, and generally cause mayhem, but not because we find those things particularly enjoyable in themselves. They are merely unfortunate stepping stones to what we really want: wealth, power, the favour of our gods. Not necessarily in that order. "


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Some kind of secret society with a credo that they'll do anything to uphold...and 'ends justifies the means' type group seems like it would satisfy our needs. Could be quasi-religious, or maybe there's a religious subset of the group.






[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> Level 5 sounds good, definitely high enough to be reasonably strong without having world-shaping powers yet.
> 
> Personally, I vote for "ends justify the means" gray area. My second choice would be religious/philosophical dedication.



I was hoping for like level 8 as there is aa PRC that I am aiming toward.

I like the 'quasi-religeo-philosophy' of ends justify the means 'arch type'. Members of some cult perhaps?


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2011)

Also, how many points are we going to be using for point buy?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 18, 2011)

level 8 is fine with me

25 is my usual amount for point buy, and then you will get 2 bonuses to abilities for leveling up


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2011)

for record keeping, may i Humbly request this information be recorded in the OP?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 18, 2011)

it is done


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay! Well, here's some ideas I'm tossing around:

1) Kuma - Barbarian/Dragon Disciple. Rage of the Red Dragon! NNNGH!

2) A sly and sneaky witch. Possibly a tiefling.

3) Something half-fiendish. Perhaps an archer fighter, or a rogue...


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2011)

The character I have been working on is not exactly optimized for combat of any kind. He is a " fixer " ; a priest of Zyphus who specializes in arranging " accidents " , and to that end has become a master of deception and infiltration.

Male Human Separatist Cleric of Zyphus 3/Burglar Rogue 4/Master Spy 1


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2011)

Here, but a bit slow posting for the next two weeks.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it alright if I want to play?  I could roll up a undead lord cleric or somesuch.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

Character concept pending approval:

A Lawful Evil 1 Rogue/7 Monk that has taken several vows (no not for min-maxing, I simply like the idea) including Celibacy, Fasting, and possibly Truth. He would not believe in poverty, or peace, but instead would wish to cleanse the world of the weak. He was born from a rough background, never knowing his parents, and was essentially a street rat. After finding direction in a monastery, he has dedicated his life to the unforgiving principles of them, but still uses his tactics learned as a rogue from his earlier life.

Trying to get into a tripping / sneak attack combo, possibly with the weapon adept class variant. Does that sound plausible Gandalf?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2011)

fighter mage eldrich knight PRC

hey boss, what do you think of Pathfindering this 3,5 prc:

swiftblade prc

feats required: Dodge, Mobility
skills required:  Spellcraft 3 ranks.

w5/f2/sb prc 1

```
25 pt buy

Str    15  3
Dex  14  3
Con  13  3
Int    17  7
Wis   14  5
Cha   12  2
human: +2 to str
level 4 +1 to Int
level 8 +1 to int

bab +5

fort +1+3+0
ref +1+0+0
will +4+0+2

spells 
level  0  1  2  3  4
base 4  3  2  1
int    0   1  1  1
spec 1  1  1  1

special: transmuter
restricted : x and x
```


```
33,000 gp
```


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2011)

Seems you got plenty of interest and I not much time to make a character (choosing equipment is hell). Best I bow out of this and taking a spot as alternate, if possible.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 19, 2011)

> Is it alright if I want to play? I could roll up a undead lord cleric or somesuch.




That would be cool




> Character concept pending approval:
> 
> A Lawful Evil 1 Rogue/7 Monk that has taken several vows (no not for min-maxing, I simply like the idea) including Celibacy, Fasting, and possibly Truth. He would not believe in poverty, or peace, but instead would wish to cleanse the world of the weak. He was born from a rough background, never knowing his parents, and was essentially a street rat. After finding direction in a monastery, he has dedicated his life to the unforgiving principles of them, but still uses his tactics learned as a rogue from his earlier life.
> 
> Trying to get into a tripping / sneak attack combo, possibly with the weapon adept class variant. Does that sound plausible Gandalf?




I like this concept



> hey boss, what do you think of Pathfindering this 3,5 prc:
> 
> swiftblade prc
> 
> ...




looks good




> Seems you got plenty of interest and I not much time to make a character (choosing equipment is hell). Best I bow out of this and taking a spot as alternate, if possible.




An alternate is definitely possible, also if we wanted to do 2 groups of three people each that would work too, we have 6 people including Walking Dad, so if you really want to play we can do that (you were one of the first ones here, afterall) or we can go with the five person group with WD as an alternate. Either way works for me.


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2011)

I am interested in this as well.  Let me know if you are considering 2 groups or if you are full and I should bugger off.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 19, 2011)

two groups seems like a good idea at this point, so welcome, Insight!


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome, I might just go straight monk, but same in effect either way. 

We are just following standard equipment from the "starting higher than first level" section, correct? 

Also, being a "monk" from a "monastery" doesn't necessarily have to be the Asian style monastery, simply a dedicated group with a pseudo-religio-philosophical principle with sect of warriors. So any of the other concepts that the other players mentioned would work along those lines, so he would be very loyal to anyone who is also a practitioner of his philosophy or member of his "monastery" (even if they are not a monk.)


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2011)

Great to hear.  I'll take a look at the PF stuff and see what I'm interested in playing.  In terms of the characters, are the full range of PF and 3.5 stuff available or should we be restricted to certain resources?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, we are using standard equipment for level 8

Once I get a character concept from everyone I will split you into two groups.

EDIT: I would like you to stay with what paizo has published but if you want something from somewhere else I will probably give you the go ahead


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 19, 2011)

Instead of the character I suggested before, I may go for something a little more straightforward: an insane chirurgeon alchemist who uses people (usually unaware) as living bombs.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 19, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Instead of the character I suggested before, I may go for something a little more straightforward: an insane chirurgeon alchemist who uses people (usually unaware) as living bombs.




Sounds... messy.


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm looking at a Witch from the Advanced Players Guide.  Not sure what race yet, but likely human.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Instead of the character I suggested before, I may go for something a little more straightforward: an insane chirurgeon alchemist who uses people (usually unaware) as living bombs.




how very straight forward!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 19, 2011)

How do these groups look? I tried to keep them balanced, and then if WD decides to play he can join whichever group, or if one group loses someone then he can fill in, anyway, here are the groups:

1:

Kaodi (alchemist)
[OMENRPG]Ben (fighter type/Monk)
Warlock Lord (Cleric)


2:

Shayuri (fighter type)
Scott Dewar (fighter/caster)
Insight (witch caster)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2011)

Rawr...so either a half fiend, or a barbarian/sorceror/dragon disciple for me.

That's cool...I play casters a LOT. This'll be a fun change of pace.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll leave recruiting open for a little bit for group 1, I'll start an OOC for group 2 and post a link here when I make it

Group 2 OOC is here


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2011)

If I do some thing it will be a cthulhu cultist. either Oracle or cleric with void and madness domain...


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is a basic outline of my characters, sans formulae and items for the moment:

Male Human Chirurgeon Alchemist 8, Chaotic Evil
Str 14 Dex 14 Con 10 Int 22 Wis 7 Cha 12
Traits Latent Psion, Hedge Magician
Feats Brew Potion, Throw Anything, Skill Focus (Heal), Implant Bomb, Remote Bomb, Extra Bombs, Deceitful, Master Alchemist
Skills (Max Ranks) Bluff, Craft (Alchemy), Diplomacy, Disguise, Heal, Knowledge (Arcana), Perception, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Spellcraft, Stealth
Discoveries Delayed Bomb, Explosive Bomb, Infusion, Spontaneous Healing


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 20, 2011)

I seem unable to find the rules in the Pathfinder book about starting at higher level than first, I know they're in there, but I've been flipping pages the last hour and can't seem to locate it. Anyone have a page or SRD reference? All I could find was the "wealth by level" table, which recommends 33,000 gp at level 8. 

Is that how you want to do it Gandalf?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2011)

I use the pdf of the srd however if you look at the d20srd it should be there. let me take a look .. .. .. ..

here it is:  the chart for point buy


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 20, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> I seem unable to find the rules in the Pathfinder book about starting at higher level than first, I know they're in there, but I've been flipping pages the last hour and can't seem to locate it. Anyone have a page or SRD reference? All I could find was the "wealth by level" table, which recommends 33,000 gp at level 8.
> 
> Is that how you want to do it Gandalf?




yes


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome. Where do you want us to be posting our character info? The other group has a separate thread, are we going to do that as well, set up an RG, or just post it in here?

Tentative magic item list pending approval (for my 33,000gp):

Monk's Robe (+5 effective Monk levels for damage / ac bonus): 13,000 gp
Belt of Giant Strength +2: 4,000 gp  
Amulet of Mighty Fists +1: 5,000 gp
Bracers of Armor +3: 9,000 gp
Ring of Protection +1: 2,000 gp

Are all of those items reasonable?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 20, 2011)

you can post them here for now, and then I'll start up an RG pretty soon, and then you can transfer them over.

Magic Items seem good!
GM


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 20, 2011)

My magic items are going to look something like:

Handy Haversack 2000, Ring of Sustenance 2500, Boots of Striding and Springing 5500, Cloak of Resistance +2 4000, Ring of Protection +1 2000, Amulet of Natural Armour +1 2000, Belt of Either Strengteh or Dexterity +2 4000, and Mithral Shirt of Yet To Be Determined Enchantment 1100+

That leaves 9900 for scrolls and armour enhancement...


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 20, 2011)

Extract Formulae By Level 1st - 10, 2nd - 3, 3rd - 2

Scroll Costs + Scribing
Alchemist 1 35 - Ant Haul, Bomber's Eye, Crafter's Fortune, Cure Light Wounds, Endure Elements, Expeditious Retreat, Identify, Jump, Keen Senses, Negate Aroma, Polypurpose Panacea, Stone Fist, Touch of the Sea, True Strike, Vocal Alteration, Youthful Appearance
Wizard 2 190 - Alter Self, Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Blood Transcription, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Darkvision, Fox's Cunning, Invisibility, Protection From Arrows, Resist Energy, See Invisibility, Spider Climb
Alchemist 2 240 - Alchemical Allocation, Cure Moderate Wounds, Delay Poison, Lesser Restoration, Undetectable Alignment
Wizard 3 465 - Gaseous Form, Marionette Possession, Water Breathing
Alchemist 3 615 - Amplify Elixir, Bloodhound, Cure Serious Wounds, Remove Blindness/Deafness, Remove Curse, Remove Disease

(16 - 10) x 35 = 210
13 x 190 = 2470
(5 - 3) x 240 = 480
3 x 465 = 1395
(6 - 2) x 615 = 2460
Scroll Total = 7015

So I guess that means that it will be a +1 Mithral Chain Shirt, and perhaps  will go with a Belt of Incredible Dexterity.  So that leaves 1885 GP left over, I believe. Perhaps I will add it a Hat of Disguise 1800, so 85 GP after that.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 20, 2011)

Given 6/6/3 Extracts per Day, a typical day will probably begin with preparing one extract of undetectable alignment for personal use, and an infusion of cure moderate wounds for any part members without self healing, with an infusion of cure serious wounds for personal use.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], I definitely can't heal anything. I will be able to do some minor self-healing in a couple of levels, but at this point he is basically a meat sack. I'll post up the character in a second.

EDIT: Hey [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION], as I'm working on all of the math for my character, I am building him to focus on tripping and being relatively good at Flurries, but I realized that I have a +20 CMB when tripping (possibly +21 if you count Weapon Focus Unarmed); which, if I'm reasoning correctly, is insanely high. An average of 30.5 on a trip attack should be pretty consistently tripping anything other than larger, multi-legged monsters. 

How I arrived to this number: 8 (Level, class feature) + 5 (Str) + 3 (Dex, provided by Fury's Fall feat) + 2 (Improved Trip) + 2 (Greater Trip) = +20. 

The reason I bring this up before posting my completed character is that I'm worried about breaking the fun for other people. I've never tried to make a trip-master, and I really don't want to just trip-lock every bad guy we come across if that will seriously disrupt everyone's fun (especially the GM's.) So, if this build is all okay, then I will proceed and post. If not, I will just build a high DPR monk instead.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 21, 2011)

I will post our evil cleric buddy tomorrow.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 21, 2011)

Since my character is not particular good at single target damage, I am not sure that it would really be a problem. Besides, my character is not designed to kill the relatively strong "good guys", but rather to kill relatively weak NPCs. I mean, it was not until after I had posted all my alchemical forumlae that I even considered that I had no money leftover for magical, or even masterwork, weapons, hehehe...


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 21, 2011)

Can we pathfinderize the Corpsecrafter feat line?


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 22, 2011)

*NAME*:

*CLASS:* Monk 8
*RACE:* Human

*ATTRIBUTES*

STR 19 (+4)
CON 12 (+1)
DEX 16 (+3)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 8 (-2)

*TRAITS:* Hillfighter, Dirty Fighter

*FEATS:* Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Weapon Focus Unarmed, Greater Trip, Fury's Fall, Step Up, Combat Reflexes

ITEMS

Belt of Giant Strength +2
Monk's Robe
Amulet of Mighty Fists
Bracers of Armor +3
Ring of Protection +1

*AC:* 10 + 3 (Dex) + 2 (Wis) + 2 (levels) + 3 (Bracers) + 1 (Ring) + 1 (Robe) = 22

*FLURRY:* 6 (BAB) + 5 (Str) + 1 (Feat) + 1 (Amulet) = +13 / 8 / 13 / 8

*TRIP: * 8(Level) + 5 (Str) + 3 (Dex) + 2 (Improved Trip) + 2 (Greater Trip) = +20

Will add skills, hit points, and other stuff soon.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 24, 2011)

It got awfully quiet, awfully fast. Everyone still on for this?


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 24, 2011)

If anything I should be the one getting impatient.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still here, Weekends are very bad for me, as well as mornings, also as a heads-up I will be gone on a mission trip next week and won't be posting for a while.

I made the RG here so you can post your characters there.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 28, 2011)

Just out of curiosity Gandalf, are the two groups interacting in any way, or are we running the same campaign? It'd be interesting to see either way, but there might be potential speed/spoiler issues.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 28, 2011)

Ben, WarlockLord, are you guys going to post your characters in the RG some time this cen- I mean, week?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2011)

> Just out of curiosity Gandalf, are the two groups interacting in any way, or are we running the same campaign? It'd be interesting to see either way, but there might be potential speed/spoiler issues.




I could run the two in the same world, but it would be slow, and you would have to not get mad if you guys started fighting and killed each other, or I could run them separately, but you guys would have to not look at the other thread., I would like a popular vote on this, and I will ask the others to vote as well.



> Ben, WarlockLord, are you guys going to post your characters in the RG some time this cen- I mean, week?




If you _can_ get them up before next week Monday that would be cool, as I will be on a mission trip until then, and if you guys want to look over each others characters in that time that would be cool too, and if the characters are not up by then its not a huge deal.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 28, 2011)

Just posted it up.

I think it would be more interesting for both of us to be in the same world, doing different things. We might bump into each other or not, but I'm really open to anything. I just think that sounds fun. 

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], go ahead and look him over if you'd like, it has been a while since I've made a PF character.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 29, 2011)

I would like same world, but the main thing is that if players drop out, it ought to be doable to have remaining players merge with the other party.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 30, 2011)

So, who else are we waiting for to post up? Warlock?


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 30, 2011)

It seems that way.

I think the combination of an Alchemist with Implant Bomb and an Undead Master of some sort is actually going to be quite effective in some situations. Especially since, in my case, I can disguise fresh exploding zombies to look like they are still alive... Should be great surprise attacks from afar, heheh...

Also, I do not understand why we had a ton of people jump in in the first few days, and now in the weeks afterward not a single person asking if spots are still open. Maybe an (Update should be added in the opening message, or the title modified to suggest how many open spots are left? 

Edit: Or maybe I cannot read and the group is closed, hehehe...


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, Gandalf wanted smaller parties due to our higher level I think. But, if Warlock drops out maybe we should open it back up. So Kaodi, why would a lawful evil monk be partnering up with a necromancer and a crazy bombing alchemist?


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 30, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> Yeah, Gandalf wanted smaller parties due to our higher level I think. But, if Warlock drops out maybe we should open it back up. So Kaodi, why would a lawful evil monk be partnering up with a necromancer and a crazy bombing alchemist?




Part of it would be that we work well together, I imagine. The monk is " acquisitions " ; that is, he is somewhat well suited to incapacitating and/or killing people that will be used by the necromancer and the alchemist. The alchemist is " preparations " ; he gives the victims and the zombies their special charm, and in general is a valuable, if unstable, utility to the other two. The necromancer is " delivery " ; he commands the undead that have been juiced up to go out and wreak havoc upon the innocent and the guilty alike.

That said, this sort of get up is really only useful if you are engaging in political, religious and organizational warfare (or you are all insane). The monk and the necromancer in particular probably have political or religious aspirations, and the alchemist sticks around because he could actually use the protection of some tougher folks and because he gets to practice his hobbies. Of course, what makes him particularly vile is that he prefers to using living victims and manipulation (which being a doctor gives him plenty of opportunity for), but even insane he is smart enough to recognize that using undead can be a lot more expedient.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2011)

Look guys, I am an emotional mess right now with the loss of a family member. I am backing out. I can't concentrate on the games I am in now as it is. I am posting this in the other thread as well.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 31, 2011)

Condolences for your loss, I hope that your family can find solace in these troubled times. No hard feelings whatsoever, please do what is necessary for you and for your family. 

-Ben Dutter


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 4, 2011)

My bad, I thought this thread had died.

I'm still waiting on an answer for the Corpsecrafter feat line, then I'll put up my guy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2011)

D and d is my escape, so I was slipping into a moment of denial of reality and came up with a history for my character. I will post it here soon.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 4, 2011)

OK, and I think you're in group 2, Scott, I'll give the OOC thread a bump


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 8, 2011)

I know the thread said that recruitment was closed but I'm here to let you know I'm interested in this game. If needed I can have a character ready within a few hours. All I would need to know is what sources and to be clear I would play a melee fighter or archer ranger.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 8, 2011)

WarlockLord: You can use the Corpsecrafter feats, I don't have access to them, so I don't know if there are other prerequisites that are needed but it should be OK

Blood and Honor: I will shoot you a PM if I need a replacement for one of the PCs


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 8, 2011)

Will do. I'll draw up a toon and have him on stand-by just in case so I can post him that much faster.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 10, 2011)

The Corpsecrafter feats live in Libris Mortis.

He'll be up tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2011)

I have started posting a tentative background in the other thread.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I'm going to bow out of this one.  I'm just not feeling it.

You all have fun though.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 11, 2011)

That's fine, Warlock Lord

[MENTION=6680739]Blood and Honor[/MENTION], if you want to put up your character in the group 1 RG as soon as you can that would be cool.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 11, 2011)

Before I get a character in full swing I would like to know if I may choose Anti-Paladin as a class? If not then I can simply choose another. As of right now, other than the Anti-Paladin, the characters I have in mind is a ranger that loves to prey on the more civilized beings of the world and the other a cleric of Norgorber. He would be a madman that lives to cause pain and suffering.

Between the three I'm thinking more of the ranger but I could go for any of them.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 11, 2011)

Anti-Paladin is fine, but any of those concepts would work.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 11, 2011)

Last thing. Starting GP...will it be the starting gold from the chart in the book or did you have something else in mind and is there a character thread?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 11, 2011)

It is the starting gold from the book.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been thinking about backup characters, because I am crazy like that, and I may have come across an idea that might be easier to play in some ways than the alchemist, since it seems we no longer have a supplier for zombies. What would you think of my changing to an Elan Psion (Egoist)? I already have everything except items figured out pretty much...


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2011)

Or an elven thrallherd...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 22, 2011)

Kaodi: that would be fine, but if the stuff's not from any of the Pathfinder Hardcovers I would like it if you typed up a brief description of what it does, just so I have an idea 

GM


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 22, 2011)

It can all be found on the d20PFSRD website under Psionics Unleashed (which was a book published for Pathfinder by Dreamscarred Press, apparently). 

I will put up a new stat block immediately. Two other questions though: What point buy do my thralls (like cohorts) use? My alchemist is in fact going to be repurposed as the thrall, to provide healing and such... Also, how do you want to handle the believers (like followers)? Based on the leadership score my character will have 15 level 1 and 1 level 2 followers. Do you want to choose their initial class composition or shall I?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 22, 2011)

1: 20 for NPCs, normal is 25

2: you can, but non-NPC class people count as 1 level higher than they are based on Leadership, so a level 1 cleric would count as a level 2 guy, while a level 2 warrior would still count as level 2.

GM


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 2, 2011)

If this game is still going, I think we should just merge the parties and go with the five people, assuming they are all still around. I mean, I have posted two characters, and could probably post even more, and now we have had two guys who never got around to posting even one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2011)

I am still aroound


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2011)

I have doubts whether this game is going to happen, so I'm dropping out.  Good luck, all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2011)

I am retracting my bid into this game. sorry.


----------

